# Brother PR600 How to check the hours?



## fullthrottlewear (Apr 20, 2007)

Does any out there know how to check the hours and stitches on a Brother PR600? Going to check one out this week...and the guy not sure how to check it? Thanks


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

There's a very nice yahoo-group for this machines.

PR600-EmbPro_Machines : PR600 & Embroidery Professional Machine Lovers

You can find the answer there!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

When you turn the machine on, it might try to load the previous design, just press cancel. On the top left of the screen should be an icon that looks like a miniature of the machine, press that icon to take you into the settings menu. The first page should show you the number of hours and stitches.


----------



## fullthrottlewear (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------

